# Gladem amps....internal pics



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone pop the tops off either the Gladen amps or the similar Audio System X-ion Series?

Theres a few small pics on the Orca websites but nothing that really shows whats going on under the hood.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

OK I found some pics of the Audio System Xion amps which are the same so I guess I'm satisfied with what I've found.

Also most of the Audio System Twister amps are on Amp Guts and those are the predecessors of the Xion.....and now Gladen amps.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

I could get u some pics of the Xion 100.2 and the Gladen 250.4 if u still need to see sum'n...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Shadowmarx said:


> I could get u some pics of the Xion 100.2 and the Gladen 250.4 if u still need to see sum'n...



Yes I'd like those since that high power Gladen 4 channel would be the one of the amps I'm interested in getting.

The pics I found are of the Audio System 160.4 so yeah anything you have I'd appreciate.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

K after I eat I'll take u some pic's.....


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.335409833213284.82633.100002328100098&type=1

Here ya go.... Gladen 250.4 guts

I also added the Xion 100.2 guts


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Post the pics on AmpGuts.com


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

robert_wrath said:


> Post the pics on AmpGuts.com


You can if ya want I'm not registered there.....


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

robert_wrath said:


> Post the pics on AmpGuts.com


I can do that......I'm registered.

The newer X-ions aren't on there at all.

Gladen doesn't even have a spot yet.


----------

